# Water - The Great Mystery



## Palladium (Nov 17, 2009)

While most people are content with understanding the lighter side of refining I like to get into the deep side of the how’s and why’s. Most folks understand about things like Redox and how metals are put into solution as well as how electrons move about, blah, blah, blah. I like to study the laws and principles of how these reactions work more than I like the study the principle of practicing them. Does that make sense ? 

Any way I found the discussion about the palladium stripping the hydrogen atom from Hcl that Irons and I had awhile back most interesting. So I dug deeper into it and was amazed at some of the info I read. I have these special little research projects I run across about every couple of months and I read and learn from them. Another interesting area you can read about is the hydrated electron ( Google it ) amazing little suckers. I’ve made some tie ins with these for some theories about fuel cell technology. But I ran across a most interesting video while downloading some bit torrents the other day.

Thought some of you might find this video interesting. It’s all about water and what it is and does from a physics stand point. I was quiet impressed with some of it.

Water - The Great Mystery [AVI - Quantum Physics] http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3059904/Water-The-Great-Mystery-AVI-Quantum-Physics


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 17, 2009)

I watched a Documentary the other day on water and it was very very interesting, water is the only element that is lighter when turned to solid (Ice). And when you think about it water is quite a strong acid... well theres a lot of things that dissolve in water :lol:


----------



## AKDan (Nov 17, 2009)

I get this antivirus message when I click on your link. Any thoughts on what may be going on with the file? 

www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3059
904/Water-The-Great-Mystery-AV
I-Quantum-Physics may cause a breach of browser security. 
Why were you redirected to this page? 

When we tested www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3059
904/Water-The-Great-Mystery-AV
I-Quantum-Physics, it attempted to make unauthorized changes to our test computer by exploiting a browser security vulnerability. This is a serious security threat which could lead to an infection of your computer.


----------



## Irons (Nov 17, 2009)

Palladium said:


> While most people are content with understanding the lighter side of refining I like to get into the deep side of the how’s and why’s. Most folks understand about things like Redox and how metals are put into solution as well as how electrons move about, blah, blah, blah. I like to study the laws and principles of how these reactions work more than I like the study the principle of practicing them. Does that make sense ?
> 
> Any way I found the discussion about the palladium stripping the hydrogen atom from Hcl that Irons and I had awhile back most interesting. So I dug deeper into it and was amazed at some of the info I read. I have these special little research projects I run across about every couple of months and I read and learn from them. Another interesting area you can read about is the hydrated electron ( Google it ) amazing little suckers. I’ve made some tie ins with these for some theories about fuel cell technology. But I ran across a most interesting video while downloading some bit torrents the other day.
> 
> ...



Palladium and Hydrogen. The metal that carries its own reducing agent. If it doesn't have any, it will rob it from another source. Makes Chemistry fun. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Nov 17, 2009)

AKDan said:


> I get this antivirus message when I click on your link. Any thoughts on what may be going on with the file?
> 
> http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3059
> 904/Water-The-Great-Mystery-AV
> ...



Might be something with your security setting or antivirus. I downloaded it and scanned it as i do all files before i opened it. It was clean for me. :|


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2009)

are there study's on using palladium maybe in sponge form to store hydrogen as that seems to be one of the drawbacks for its use, the gas is hard to compress and the size a hydrogen gas tank would need to be to drive any distance.


----------



## Irons (Nov 18, 2009)

butcher said:


> are there study's on using palladium maybe in sponge form to store hydrogen as that seems to be one of the drawbacks for its use, the gas is hard to compress and the size a hydrogen gas tank would need to be to drive any distance.



Palladium Hydride:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palladium_hydride

Another interesting article:

http://www.rikenresearch.riken.jp/eng/hom/5306


----------



## Shor (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a hell of a day. It's been one of those i wish i hadn't even gotten out of bed days. As i set here at the end of it and the sun goes down the thought of how it all started comes to mind. I posted this to craiglist earlier. :arrow: 

I need a nap.


----------



## butcher (Nov 19, 2009)

Shore, I would remove that last link, not appropriate here.


I heard something before how hydrogen can pass through certain metals.

Irons this should have a big effect on palladium and PGM, prices,and mining, sounds like with battery and green energy, PGM will be in high demand and use.


----------



## Irons (Nov 19, 2009)

butcher said:


> Shore, I would remove that last link, not appropriate here.
> 
> 
> I heard something before how hydrogen can pass through certain metals.
> ...



People have been trying to make cheaper substitutes, but PGMs are usually the best, if not the cheapest solutions. NASA has done a lot of work in this field that go back several decades.
There are plenty of PGMs out there, it's just the recovery cost that keeps them so expensive.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mmmm, ... Good! :lol: 

Mark


----------



## butcher (Nov 20, 2009)

With the value these metals are reaching, Russia and other countrys, may increase production, from the way I understand it in previous years the platinum group were biproducts of mining other minerals for industrial use, and with Chinas growing need for metals, as they develop into the industrial age, and with a growing apparent need for the platinum group, there is not much telling which way things will go, but I would think all metals will become more in need, and so production would most likely follow.


Here is something I have been pondering about America and China.
China is moving there peasants to the citys to build and work in factory's' these factorys need to sell stuff to develop their nation. A nation that would like to take control over other nation's. They can build these things cheap, and maybe sell them even cheaper, and they need a major supply of natural resources, for now and future development, well the americans have resources (as well as other country's), and they have money, and they like to buy junk. China can make junk, the Americans use and throw away this junk, that is a source of resources, as well as there minerals, oil, forest's, farms, and land and there manufacturing plants and jobs..., these Americans are living off of the spoils of their industrial age, like spoiled little Rich Kids, and they will buy junk with money that they do not have, their goverment will print more money, China can loan them more money to buy more junk, this will help China move its people to the city, to build more factory's, making more junk to sell to American's, and their country is collateral for the money China loans, they can not produce junk, IF lossing there jobs,banks, car manufacturing, mining, production of lumber, factory's, farms ... and global warming,preserving owls and frogs,not putting pipes or wells where Rain deer run, can also help China to protect, its natural resouces in collateral america....in the early gold fields of America, a pound of much needed salt to preserve deer meat was traded a pound of gold for a pound of salt, a peach in the gold field of oregon was bought payed for with the peach's weight in gold, when supply's or food needed, the price of a metal mined from the ground can be much less valueble, 
in the 1820's texas was wanting imigrants to settle land, to tame the country, and get rid of the dangerous Indians, the goverment gave land grants for imigrants to settle land hundreds of acres grants, the gulf coast galvaston texas had boat loads of imigrants, poor imigrants, with no funds and no way to get to the area, these land grants they had in their possesion, hungry and poor many would trade a hundred acres for a pair of shoes, or fifty acres for a pound of bacon... when you are starving money or metals can be worthless.
and war is always been won with metals and resources.


----------

